# Which cartridge brand is best?



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

In your opinion and for those of you with a lot of shooting experience with rifles, which brand of cartridges do you feel are the best? Where I live, Upstate NY, it has only been the last couple of years we have been able to use rifles for whitetails in the southern tier. 
Rob


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

there isn't one brand that is better. you need to pick the one that shoots out of your gun the best. not only brand but bullet size. it will take some shooting to find this out.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I've had the best luck with Federal Premium (not sure of current name) and Hornady Custom. As sated earlier though, every rifle has it's pet load. You just have to try some out until you find it. You might get lucky and it's the cheaper stuff.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Over the years it has been my experience that every rifle is individual and likes different ammo. That said every 270 I have ever owned (and my sons) groups plain jane Federal 130 gr best. My 308 shoots Blackhills ammo best. My 223's all shoot Blackhills ammo best. However, I shoot very little factory ammo in any of my firearms. Your going to have to buy different brands and shoot them to know.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I reload all mine. That said, Hornady makes the best factory ammo.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

What county Bish? Green? I hunt Rensselaer and Albany. Albany still isn't rifle. I use a 300 Win Mag (I have a TCA Triumph for Albany). I know the 300 is a big gun. But I was only going to buy 1 rifle. I want one I could use out West for bigger game and one for deer. It's still a .30 caliber round it just has a little more umph to it. I honestly don't think there is much kick. I have a Browning BAR Safari w/boss. Being a semi and having the BOSS reduces the kick. I'm also 6'8" and 270 which helps a little. I use a 180gr Ballistic Silvertip. When you get a good hit there ain't much tracking.


----------

